# Goes as wild as he ever will!



## Insanitos

Pessoal, moleza essa, preciso de alternativas para isso:
-- Goes as wild as he ever will!

Acho que não precisa de muito contexto né, não é nada muito complexo, é só um cara(bêbado) cantando na rua:
-- The man known as Giorgio!
-- *Goes as wild as he ever will!*


----------



## Vanda

Algo como: só não é mais doido por falta de espaço.


----------



## Insanitos

Não curti muito essa interpretação, fica meio estranho no contexto que eu ouvi, mas na minha cabeça também só vem coisas desse tipo


----------



## Vós

- The man known as Giorgio!
-- *Goes as wild as he ever will!

-O homem conhecido como Giorgio!
--Continua a ir tão selvagem como ele sempre será!

E*u pensei em selvagem, porque ele é como os cachorros vadios, que marcam os países subdesenvolvidos, um andarilho, que come ao acaso, que toma banho ao acaso, sempre na estrada, um lobo solitário, ele não tem um estômago de um burguês, apesar do conhecimento adquirido em suas andanças ele não sabe se amanhã ele terá um "ReXoNa" para deixar as suas axilas perfumadas, logo aceitas pela sociedade.

Ah sei lá pensei nisto.


----------



## Insanitos

hehe, pois é, a maneira como pensei é bem parecida com a sua, só que mais simples:
O homem conhecido como Giorgio, indo selvagem como sempre.

Brigadão Vanda e Vós, graças as suas dicas, aprendi outras maneira de colocar isso.


----------



## englishmania

Mas vocês usam a expressão "ir selvagem"?


----------



## Vanda

Não! Não que eu saiba.


----------



## englishmania

Pois, estava a ver...


----------



## Archimec

Disparatando como nunca!... ?


----------



## Insanitos

englishmania said:


> Mas vocês usam a expressão "ir selvagem"?





Vanda said:


> Não! Não que eu saiba.



Verdade pessoas que já me ajudaram tanto! 

Mas as vezes, quando se está traduzindo algo, é melhor manter o termo original. 

Por exemplo, eu sou do Rio de janeiro e todo mundo sabe como carioca é né rs. Então, se eu fosse utilizar um termo daqui, ficaria: "O homem conhecido como Thiago, indo *boladão* como sempre." hehe

É isso, a interpretação pessoal realmente não seria "indo selvagem", mas se tratanto de tradução, prefiro manter.


----------



## englishmania

Pode-se fazer uma tradução literal, mas, neste caso, a expressão "ir selvagem" não existe em português, por isso não faz sentido. A construção parece-me tipicamente inglesa.

Será que soa menos estranho em Pt do Brasil? Já que usam a expressão "ir boladão"...  É que nunca ouvi uma expressão parecida com o verbo ir. Apenas conheço expressões como "ir à loucura", "ir aos arames", etc.


----------



## machadinho

Não mantenha, não faz sentido. Veja:
The cow goes moo→A vaca vai moo?


----------



## Vós

englishmania said:


> Mas vocês usam a expressão "ir selvagem"?



Eu dei um palpite, acho que soa legal, mesmo que seja atípica, mas seria da expressão:

O menino estava andando feliz pelo parquinho.

O menino estava andando selvagem pela praia.



machadinho said:


> Não mantenha, não faz sentido. Veja:
> The cow goes moo→A vaca vai moo?



A vaca estava fazendo um moo!?


Mugindo?


----------



## Insanitos

englishmania said:


> Pode-se fazer uma tradução literal, mas, neste caso, a expressão "ir selvagem" não existe em português, por isso não faz sentido.


Verdade, mas "ir boladão" também não existe no português e mesmo assim utilizamos na minha cidade natal. Sim sim, é estranho e não utilizamos toda hora, mas uma vez ou outra alguém fala esse termo por aqui.

Quero dizer que, estamos falando de um termo estrangeiro, onde um cara bêbado ou pirado, começa a falar de si mesmo. Levando em conta esses dois fatores; 1: que o termo original não vem da língua portuguesa, logo não possuí uma tradução exata; e 2: levando em consideração que o contexto é meio maluco mesmo... Por isso não acho que é realmente necessário utilizar uma tradução ao pé da letra, até porque não existe uma tradução ao pé da letra de um termo que não existe aqui.


----------



## uchi.m

- O tal de Jorge!
- Mais louco que ele, só ele mesmo.


----------



## Thom N

"Go wild", que eu saiba, é "ir com tudo", "perder as estribeiras", etc.


----------



## Thom N

Diversão, intensidade. "Ir selvagem" não existe, e "ir boladão", só se ele fumou um cigarro de maconha antes.

Pensando melhor, "perder as estribeiras" está mais para "lose it", que talvez só ocorra no final da noite, quem sabe. Mantenho o "vai com tudo".

Mas esquece. "Mais louco que ele, só ele mesmo." é a melhor solução do tópico.


----------



## Insanitos

É termo amigo, existe em suas respectivas regiões... 

Sobre a frase que você auto considerou como a melhor solução do tópico, eu discordo. Depende muito do contexto, até mesmo suas dicas da mensagem anterior foram melhores, "vai com tudo" se encaixa perfeitamente. No entanto, teve várias dicas legais aqui dos amigos acima, obrigado a todos!


----------



## Vanda

Quase todos os exemplos dados servem no seu contexto. É apenas uma questão de gosto ou... de variedade.


----------



## Insanitos

Hm, não não. O cara bêbado ou pirado, sei lá... anda na rua falando/cantando sobre ele mesmo, "Mais louco que ele, só ele mesmo." por isso essa não serve. Mas, como citei na minha outra mensagem, a dica anterior de Thorn N funciona perfeitamente, e a grande maioria das dicas dos outros amigos também 

-- O homem conhecido como Giorgi _lalala_(é a própria pessoa falando de si mesmo)
-- Mais louco que ele, só ele mesmo _lalala_

Simplesmente não fica legal, tenta se imaginar cantando algo assim, eu me imaginaria falando:
-- O homem conhecido como Thiago _lalala_
-- Indo com tudo como sempre _lalala_

Na minha opinião é mais simples e fica ótimo, e a dica é do mesmo colega 

Fiquei curioso pra saber o que uchi.m postou que foi apagado hehe


----------



## Vanda

Nada dentro do conteúdo. Totalmente off-topic. Este aqui vai seguir o exemplo daqui a pouco.


----------



## Macunaíma

Quando eu não encontro uma tradução perfeita, eu retenho o sentido e penso a frase de novo, em portugês, para ver o que vem, o que me ocorreria espontaneamente falando. E se não tem tu, vai tu mesmo!

Gostei da sugestão do Uchim San.


----------



## Inaja Santos

Que tal:

Um cara chamado Jorge
Mais solitário do que nunca


----------

